# Contessa 35



## pkilty (May 26, 2009)

Hi all,
I have been beating the bushes in the New England area for a 35 to 38 footer.
I have just sold my sabre 28 that I spent the last two years restoring. I am not looking for a project boat. A little cosmetic work is O.K. (even some soft spots in the deck). My price is up to 55k. I have run the gauntlet of Tartan 37s, Bristol 35.5s, Niagara 35s and a beautifully maintained 1974 Pearson 39.
I have raced on many C&Cs and fing them generic. 

I have been sailing for over 40 years and can not stand the new generation of suppositories with sticks !!! 

I will be weekending, week to two week cruising and if life works out maybe a month to go south. I enjoy the occasional race The lion share of my sailing will be in the New England area. I want a boat that is comfortable, but does well in light air.

I have recently come across a Contessa 35 in great shape. She was owned by a guy who new the right way to take care of a boat. Turn Key with lots of new gear. Westerbeke diesel and a very good sail inventory. She has been set up with roller furling and all running rigging led to cockpit with self tailing 
winches. She has oversized self tailing primaries. 

My thought is, a mostly retiered one tonner that can be sailed short handed
could be a great light air summer sailing boat.

My problem no one seems to know anything about the 35. The Contessa 32 is world famouse for many good reasons. Any thoughts out there?

Thank You and Thank God (and Al Gore) for the internet.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't know much about the Contessa 35, except they were an early IOR boat. My understanding is that some of the early IOR designs were not as maligned as later ones.

In your price range I would also suggest looking at the Canadian Sailcraft (CS) boats, particularly the 36.

P.S. Thank the Department of Defense (specifically, DARPA) for the Internet.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The Contessa 35 is a Doug Peterson design of the late'70s IOR era, not too different from the breakthrough Ganbare 35 at the time.

As a Contessa I'd expect the build quality to be a cut above the other generic builders of that time, like Chaser and US yachts. These boats are not ideal passagemakers but offer lively performance despite some probable quirky behavior downwind in a breeze. That said, they can offer good value for the money. If it's the one in Stanford CT it looks pretty nice and well kept.

Certainly she'll be a good performer esp upwind, but a much different vessel than more recent designs that were not trying to cheat a specific design rule. Sometimes (often) this process produced boats that "rated" well but did not necessarily have blind speed, and occasionally produced boats with real bad habits. Some of these models show their Racer/Cruiser bent (as opposed to Cruiser/Racer) with pipe berths and sail stowage over accomodation.

Good luck.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Some good boats to look at are located here, including the CS 36T JRP mentions.


----------



## pkilty (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I missed the cs 36 as a possible choice. She's no light weight, but the feedback seems to indicate a good sailing boat.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

FWIW I think the CS 36T would be a much better, more versatile and offshore capable boat than the Contessa 35 - they have a solid rep and I know of several that are on the Mexico/Pacific cruise path.

Owners are enthusiastic supporters....


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*The CS*

The CS 36 is no light air slouch even though she's heavy for a 36 fin keeler. The design weight is also not very accurate and most owners report them being closer to 16k dry and 17,500+ for coastal cruising when loaded. Mine has been from Labrador to South America and through the canal and shows little to no signs of aging..

The Contessa 35's (IOR/ Doug Peterson model) are great well built boats but are a little cramped for a 35. As you know the Tartan 37 and Bristol 35.5's are also great but I dare say the CS is faster. You really have to go a long way to beat the looks of the Tartan 37 though..

Feel free to check out the photo gallery of our 36T so you can get an idea of what they look like. Finding good clean boats is ALWAYS tough and CS 36T's are a little slim in New England.. Good luck!

*CS-36T Gallery (LINK)*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Maine Sail—

Isn't it about time you upgraded to a bigger boat...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> Maine Sail-
> 
> Isn't it about time you upgraded to a bigger boat...


No!!! But I was eye balling a beautiful Bristol 38.8 last week....

For us three the 36 is the perfect boat! Besides I'm not done tweaking her yet so I can't upgrade..

I'm boat neighbors with a stunning Mark Ellis designed Bruckmann 42 named Pinniped (the exact one Bruckmann show cases has on their web site). That boat really makes me DROOL like a St. Bernard but it costs about 7-8+ CS-36's.....

Very high DROOL factor!
*Bruckmann 42 (LINK)*


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I know those guys from Maine are set in their ways. But I don't get the tying off the stern to mooring ball thing.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

bubb2 said:


> I know those guys from Maine are set in their ways. But I don't get the tying off the stern to mooring ball thing.


I have this magical RIB that stays where I put it, does not need to be connected to the bottom, and then I moor my boat to her..


----------



## pkilty (May 26, 2009)

Hi to all who took the time to respond to my cry for help.

I think the recommendation for the CS36 is a very good one. I will be looking at an older one in R.I. that is priced right, but probably needs some updating. I know the Contessa is an unknown, but for the price with the gear and if she surveys well it will be hard to pass up. 

I think it is hard to separate yourself from the boats you have owned, love and would love to own someday. I think if I where going to opt for a Canadian boat in my price range it would be the Niagara 35 in Maine. My boat partner saw her a few weeks ago. What a sweat heart. I would give up a little performance for the beauty and condition of this boat. 

To “Maine Sail” I must say you have a beauty that I know you are rightly proud of. I am a old grad of MMA in Castine and have been spoiled by the collection of great boats in Maine and the lavish attention they receive and deserve. 

The T37 is still my #1 choice, but they have such a range of condition and history. Most in my price range are looking at a re power in the near future. My front runner T37 has a w50 and I have not heard very many good things about this engine. If you read the re power article at tartan37.com it will curl your toes. 

Thanks again for the time and thoughts

pkilty 

p.s. do we all own the same moister meter. It must be keeping Canada’s economy going…


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

Currently owning a Contessa 35 I'm probably a bit biased, but it is a well built boat - the Jeremy Rogers always built high quality - It IS an IOR design from the early 70's as other has mentioned, but still (I believe) designed as a great boat more as a rule beater.
I would not hesitate - and I know others have done this - to take it across an ocean or two, but if there's one thing I've learned from sailnet, it is that we (European commie bastards)  just go walkabout in the boats we own instead of specific blue water vessels.
Last year an Irish guy took his 35 to Africa and several other places, it was covered in an issue of Yachting Monthly.. (Will see if I can find the specific issue).
Hope this helps. I'll PM you with a little more information.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

As revealed on another thread, I would axe-murder my grandma for a Contessa 35. It's not as roomy as many boats, but it will go anywhere and Jemmy Rogers built em right.


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

How much have you got? (And please don't kill your grandma, all I want is loads of $$$$$) 



bobmcgov said:


> As revealed on another thread, I would axe-murder my grandma for a Contessa 35. It's not as roomy as many boats, but it will go anywhere and Jemmy Rogers built em right.


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

The one at your bow seems to have sunk? So much for magic..
  



Maine Sail said:


> I have this magical RIB that stays where I put it, does not need to be connected to the bottom, and then I moor my boat to her..


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

JomsViking said:


> How much have you got? (And please don't kill your grandma, all I want is loads of $$$$$)


My agent Mr. Smith in Nigeria is putting together the paperwork and will be forwarding a cheque to you. Please to mail title and keys as soon as tomorrow. Much thanks.


----------



## Bluejacket2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi. I am the co-owner of a Contessa 35 which we sail out of Kingston on Lake Ontario. We have had her for 5 years and are slowly fixing, upgrading and replacing things as well as sailing her as much as our short summers permit. She is a joy to sail -muscular(if you can use that adjective to describe a boat), balanced, solid and fast. A real thoroughbred. I'm not sure about singlehanding though, if that's in your plans. Possible maybe but neither one of us have ever tried it. The self tailing winches on the boat you are looking at are a huge plus -we don't have them and wish we did but can't afford the substantial cost in replacing our original equipment. Good luck in your search.


----------



## pkilty (May 26, 2009)

*contessa no go Cs36t maybe*

Hi,
I have found a Cs 36t pretty cheap. Maybe too cheap. Can you tell me what areas of your boat may have needed attention? Is the v drive reliable? The boat I am going to look at was built in 1983 and has been on the hard for two years with out a cover. I am not expecting her to cosmetically look like much, but she has a good inventory and the broker says she was put away by the yard so I am hoping no freezing problems. I know the hulls are solid glass, but like most boats the deck is balsa core. Did you find any areas on your boat that surprised you with moisture?

I know I will have a long way to go to get this boat as "Bristol" as Maine Sails. I don't mind some elbow grease, but I'm not looking for a project boat.

The Contessa is a great boat, but not comfy enough for the woman in my life.

Thanks,
Pat Kilty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd highly recommend you read the *Boat Inspection Trip Tips* thread I started, as it will help you determine whether this boat is worth going further with. I'd also recommend you read Maine Sail's post on moisture meters and how to use them, and get one.



pkilty said:


> Hi,
> I have found a Cs 36t pretty cheap. Maybe too cheap. Can you tell me what areas of your boat may have needed attention? Is the v drive reliable? The boat I am going to look at was built in 1983 and has been on the hard for two years with out a cover. I am not expecting her to cosmetically look like much, but she has a good inventory and the broker says she was put away by the yard so I am hoping no freezing problems. I know the hulls are solid glass, but like most boats the deck is balsa core. Did you find any areas on your boat that surprised you with moisture?
> 
> I know I will have a long way to go to get this boat as "Bristol" as Maine Sails. I don't mind some elbow grease, but I'm not looking for a project boat.
> ...


----------



## pkilty (May 26, 2009)

SD,

Thanks for the reply. I have read your informative post and have a the ct33 moisture meter. I have looked at a lot of boats in my life and think I have a pretty good eye for problems. 

The Canadian Sailcraft 36t although a great success is a new boat to me. I 
have found that even the finest boats with the best reputations have some issue that seems to show up over time. I was wondering if any current or past Cs36t owners have found any "what where they thinking" problems with thier boats.

I recently have driven many miles to look at some boats that the brokers and or owners are just bold faced lying about. There sure is a lot of junk out there, but I know in this economy a cash buyer can do pretty well. So my search goes on.

pkilty


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Maine Sail said:


> *CS-36T Gallery (LINK)*


I LOVE this hull color. And in combination with the stainless/chrome ports and dorades, it's stunning. Nice boat!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

iirc, several members have CS 36Ts here. Sailingfool and Maine Sail come to mind. Get a few more posts and then PM them.


pkilty said:


> SD,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have read your informative post and have a the ct33 moisture meter. I have looked at a lot of boats in my life and think I have a pretty good eye for problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Conche2021 (Jan 24, 2021)

Bluejacket2 said:


> Hi. I am the co-owner of a Contessa 35 which we sail out of Kingston on Lake Ontario. We have had her for 5 years and are slowly fixing, upgrading and replacing things as well as sailing her as much as our short summers permit. She is a joy to sail -muscular(if you can use that adjective to describe a boat), balanced, solid and fast. A real thoroughbred. I'm not sure about singlehanding though, if that's in your plans. Possible maybe but neither one of us have ever tried it. The self tailing winches on the boat you are looking at are a huge plus -we don't have them and wish we did but can't afford the substantial cost in replacing our original equipment. Good luck in your search.


Do you still own the Contessa 35 and are you interested in selling?​


----------



## Conche2021 (Jan 24, 2021)

Bluejacket2 said:


> Hi. I am the co-owner of a Contessa 35 which we sail out of Kingston on Lake Ontario. We have had her for 5 years and are slowly fixing, upgrading and replacing things as well as sailing her as much as our short summers permit. She is a joy to sail -muscular(if you can use that adjective to describe a boat), balanced, solid and fast. A real thoroughbred. I'm not sure about singlehanding though, if that's in your plans. Possible maybe but neither one of us have ever tried it. The self tailing winches on the boat you are looking at are a huge plus -we don't have them and wish we did but can't afford the substantial cost in replacing our original equipment. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Conche2021 said:


> Do you still own the Contessa 35 and are you interested in selling?​


The Contessa 35 is a slightly extended transom version of the prototypical IOR Peterson 34. If that early IOR design concept interests you, Peterson 34's from various manufacturers are much more common than the comparatively rare Contessa 35 version and most of the Peterson 34's versions had equal or better build quality and are easier to maintain.

Jeff


----------



## Conche2021 (Jan 24, 2021)

Bluejacket2 said:


> Hi. I am the co-owner of a Contessa 35 which we sail out of Kingston on Lake Ontario. We have had her for 5 years and are slowly fixing, upgrading and replacing things as well as sailing her as much as our short summers permit. She is a joy to sail -muscular(if you can use that adjective to describe a boat), balanced, solid and fast. A real thoroughbred. I'm not sure about singlehanding though, if that's in your plans. Possible maybe but neither one of us have ever tried it. The self tailing winches on the boat you are looking at are a huge plus -we don't have them and wish we did but can't afford the substantial cost in replacing our original equipment. Good luck in your search.


Do you still have the Contessa 35 and would you consider selling??
THANKS.


----------



## Conche2021 (Jan 24, 2021)

Bluejacket2 said:


> Hi. I am the co-owner of a Contessa 35 which we sail out of Kingston on Lake Ontario. We have had her for 5 years and are slowly fixing, upgrading and replacing things as well as sailing her as much as our short summers permit. She is a joy to sail -muscular(if you can use that adjective to describe a boat), balanced, solid and fast. A real thoroughbred. I'm not sure about singlehanding though, if that's in your plans. Possible maybe but neither one of us have ever tried it. The self tailing winches on the boat you are looking at are a huge plus -we don't have them and wish we did but can't afford the substantial cost in replacing our original equipment. Good luck in your search.


Are you still on SailNet and do you still own a Contessa 35?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Conche2021 said:


> Are you still on SailNet and do you still own a Contessa 35?


That user was last on SailNet *17th June 2009*

That's a looong time ago. 

Mark


----------

